# Looking for an older DSLR



## Oldschool92' (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey all, I've been wanting to get a DSLR but I don't have the money to fork over for a newer DSLR. So therefore I am looking for an older one. What models/brands would you recommend? I'm not very picky as long as its a good company/camera and as long as it has a good variety of accessories.

Any opinions are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## usayit (Jul 15, 2010)

budget?

If you don't mind manual focus lenses, you might want to consider a body that is compatible with previous lenses (and not via an adapter).  Manual focus primes (dont' really like old zooms) bring much value.

I would look at a Pentax K10D or K100D because they have in body stabilization which also keeps the cost of lenses down (also stabilizes older manual lenses too).


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2010)

A used Canon 20D or a used Nikon D40 would probably be low cost, and will have a lot of accessories available. Both those bodies have decent sensors and decent feature sets and were wildly popular, so there are lots of them on the market.


----------



## dawn (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a sony alpha a100.  Works well for me, and can be had for less than $300.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 16, 2010)

Took a look at all of them online, but, I still can't decide which one to go with. I don't really care for the Sony since the canon and nikon have a larger selection of lenses. The canon 20D I found for only $135 (the body only).


----------



## IlSan (Jul 16, 2010)

> I don't really care for the Sony since the canon and nikon have a larger selection of lenses.


 
And a larger variety of accessories.
Still...Sony is improving on that front with more lenses and accessories as they go along - just a thought


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 16, 2010)

Never thought about that, good point. Oh and it turns out the canon I found needs repair.


----------



## IlSan (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, at the beginning I was not much one for Sony to be honest, but then, a while ago I got a good deal on the A700 and must say, I love that camera 

And lenses, sure, even now, Sony is behind Canon and Nikon, but don't know, for what I need they seem to have a nice product variety on hand.

What is the budget? Could give a better idea...


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 16, 2010)

Another very good point, Eh budget wise pretty darn cheap. The most I could probably spend is $300, but I'm also fine with just buying a camera body now and getting a lens later when I have enough money.


----------



## IlSan (Jul 16, 2010)

300 is a good budget, for an older camera model.
I would suggest to look at some refurbished models / second hand models IF you have an eye for it, or know someone who can come along and make sure, that they are in mint condition.

I'd try to get a lens with it, as a DSLR without a lens will not get you far


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah thats about all I could find was used ones, but thats fine with me. I'll keep that in mind then haha, if the price is right I'll get one that has a lens. Theres a camera shop I go to that does trade-ins so I'll probably do that to get some extra mulla. They have a couple canons,Nikons, and Pentax's, and they only sell used equipment if it's actually in good condition.


----------



## Fatback (Jul 16, 2010)

usayit said:


> budget?
> 
> If you don't mind manual focus lenses, you might want to consider a body that is compatible with previous lenses (and not via an adapter).  Manual focus primes (dont' really like old zooms) bring much value.
> 
> I would look at a Pentax K10D or K100D because they have in body stabilization which also keeps the cost of lenses down (also stabilizes older manual lenses too).



I agree completely. Pentax's backwards compatibility with there older lens is really nice. You can get Pentax-A manual focus lens on ebay for cheap. Like a 50mm F2 for $40. LIke usayit said look for a K100D, *ist DL, K110D, or Samsung GX-1L(same as a *ist DL just with Samsung name on it)


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmm okay, sounds good to me, thanks for the input.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 16, 2010)

Fuji s3 pro, takes nikon lens/flash/accessories and provides excellent results, its based on a nikon body and is a great tool. H


----------



## Fatback (Jul 16, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> Fuji s3 pro, takes nikon lens/flash/accessories and provides excellent results, its based on a nikon body and is a great tool. H



Too bad they still go for about $800-$1500 used.


----------



## usayit (Jul 16, 2010)

Fatback said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung GX-1L(same as a *ist DL just with Samsung name on it)
> ...


----------



## Fatback (Jul 16, 2010)

usayit said:


> Fatback said:
> 
> 
> > usayit said:
> ...


----------



## usayit (Jul 16, 2010)

Just to be clear... the GX-1L does ~not~ have IS and neither does the K110D.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 16, 2010)

Flash Harry thats way to rich for my blood, maybe when if I get serious about photography I woukd get one. Usayit thanks for the input, I've been thinking about it and have decided to save up more money and get a better camera.


----------



## carvinrocks2 (Jul 16, 2010)

A Canon 300D would suit your needs for cheap! I have one on the way, and although I sure hope I don't regret it later, it's Canon and suppose to take great pictures.


----------



## pmigliaccio (Jul 16, 2010)

Ill sell you my D40 (body). Excellent condition. You would just need to buy a lens.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Jul 16, 2010)

Carvinrocks2 let me know how it works out for you. Pmigliaccio how much do you want for it. Shipping would probably be spendy since I'm on the other side of the U.S.


----------



## carvinrocks2 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oldschool92' said:


> Carvinrocks2 let me know how it works out for you. Pmigliaccio how much do you want for it. Shipping would probably be spendy since I'm on the other side of the U.S.


Whenever the hell I'll get it, I'll be sure to post pictures! If I remember, I'll send you a review.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 17, 2010)

Oldschool92' said:


> Flash Harry thats way to rich for my blood, maybe when if I get serious about photography I woukd get one. Usayit thanks for the input, I've been thinking about it and have decided to save up more money and get a better camera.



Yeah, sorry for useless info I was thinking pounds sterling 3-4 and up over here, S2 PRO is as good though, I've had both and no problems, real good tools but slow buffer, not a problem though if your not a machine gunner. H


----------



## pmigliaccio (Jul 17, 2010)

Well $250 is my price, and whatever the cost of shipping is. I use USPS Flat Rate Boxes.


----------

